# What Makes A Watch Collectible? ..



## mparker (Jan 29, 2010)

... or perhaps more specifically, what makes a particular watch more collectible than another within its own brand.

I realize that whole books can be devoted to just a one particular brand, one particular type of watch, etc. And, aside from brand reputation, precious metals used, artwork, and production numbers, identifying an attractive watch as an investment as well as wearable is intimidating.

My problem as a new collector is knowing what to look for in a watch that makes it stand out from others of its brand or even from others in the same model line. Let's use the Hamilton Waltham line from the 1930s. There were a number of Walthams made in various styles and with movements of various quality. A few days ago I selected a couple of 1930s Hamiltons from a rather large offering on old but restored/refurbished watches of many popular brands. The owner told me later that I had chosen two of the best. He was referring to the quality of the movement and the cosmetic condition I'm sure. I picked them because of the styling and my intention to wear them. Should they turn out to be good buys and potential investment quality

too, I'd be more than pleased.

Do the highest quality (perceived or real) watches in a particular line define its collectibility?

Are price guides to watches realistic in their evaluation of watches as their collectibility (prices aside)?

Why do American collectors seem to value Swiss movements over even the high quality lines of companies like Seiko?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t think there`s a simple answer to this question, what some people or even just one person feels is collectable others wouldn`t give a second thought to &/or may even consider those that do to be weird or seriously deranged







:wink2:


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

I know next to nothing about the whole thing really but that's never stopped me having an opinion about something 

mach's point is well made and there are some very eclectic collectors specialising in all sorts, this forum having as good a showing as anywhere else

Seems to me you're well on target with two points in your post, about quality and aesthetics. Chances are that the qualities in the Hamiltons that made you pick them out would appeal to others as well and that you also instinctively picked up on some quality aspects. The owner may just well have made his comments considering these factors as well as the movement, etc. The origin of these value judgements and the fact that many of them are shared is a complicated business for philosophers, psychologists and anthropologists to argue about.

As far as I can tell there are a few other factors that define collectability:

- Some sort of association that the collector hits on, be it historic variants of one model, one movement across single or multiple brands, 70s no-name chronos, orange dials, hummers, etc. Again some of these are fairly widely-shared, others are much more idiosyncratic (or downright bonkers)

- There are certain key make/model combinations that are generally seen as being part of a classic collection e.g. Speedy, Sub, Monaco, AP RO, JLC Rev, G-Shock (car washing), etc., etc. Everyone will have their own list of these and stuff that they don't get but certain examples keep cropping up. The price of these is determined by demand/supply but also the extent to which they carry a name.

- What makes a name a name is about heritage and then marketing drives sales. Whether they're a manufacture (or at least had a good history as one before they got swallowed), whether they have an unbroken trading history, clear lineage for the brand ownership (often family associated and heavily location based), record of horological innovation e.g. invented the rotor, 1st wristwatch with a particular complication.

blah blah blah

*Do the highest quality (perceived or real) watches in a particular line define its collectibility?*

Not necessarily, it can be about rarity, originality/authenticity or back story e.g. worn by a certain star, 1st tricompax auto watch in space eaten by a chimp, etc.

*Are price guides to watches realistic in their evaluation of watches as their collectibility (prices aside)?*

My very limited reading around would suggest that they're generally pretty optimistic and that you can often read Â£ for $ and still come up short

*Why do American collectors seem to value Swiss movements over even the high quality lines of companies like Seiko? *

Not just Americans, the top end Seikos don't sell much at all anywhere outside of Japan afaik. Although Seiko is a manufacture (with ###### on) they don't market the brand (or premium child brands) well enough to create a perception of quality and desirability as a status symbol that Rolex have so masterfully maintained in spite of a large output. That said the forums have got plenty of fans of Japanese, Russian and even Chinese watches and there's definitely a lot of collectability in this area, especially for those of us on tight budgets or looking for the less obvious options.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

What makes a watch collectable?

The number of people who want it.

Some astoundingly poor dross has made stupid money when some very fine horology struggles to make what it is worth. To separate the wheat from the chaff takes a couple of years of study and even then, you will be surprised at other peoples' tastes.

The only tip I feel able to give you is:

Beware of what is fashionable. Fashion is what goes out of fashion.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

It's a strange one. I think it's down to the X-factor. Why the hell do some people have more than 1 G-shock? (I have 4. :man_in_love: )


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

During the 7 years or so I have considered myself to be a watch enthusiast I have seen collections of just about everything ranging from antique pocket watches to modern fashion watches. Thankfully we are not all the same and have different things that "float our boat".


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Limited editions. These guys always demand a premium and many are not worn in order to preserve their condition.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

msq said:


> Limited editions. These guys always demand a premium and many are not worn in order to preserve their condition.


I have quite a few RLT limited editions and I wear them all at different times of course watches are for wearing


----------

